# (wanted) Updated MIUI cam apk



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

The latest MIUI I have is 17. That's all I've had for months version 17. And it's the better of our choices for the T-B Imo. I think I got it from a theory rom. Just hoping there was an update that is compatible with 2.3.7 aosp. I've had it for months now so just hoping. Please. I'm begging. Great camera.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> The latest MIUI I have is 17. That's all I get for version is 17. And it's the better of our choices for the T-B Imo. I think I got it from a theory rom. Just hoping there was an update that is compatible with 2.3.7 aosp. I've had it for months now so just hoping. Please. I'm begging. Great camera.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Here you go. I had this in my dropbox account for months. This is v17. It works with aosp roms.Enjoy!

http://db.tt/UOjRyoFj

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah that's the one I have. Just wondering if there was an updated version. Newest one I've seen is 17. This is the greatest camera app for aosp roms hands down .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Head over to DV forum. He does all Miui stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

